# Trainer Referrals for Austin area?



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone out there in the Austin, Texas area have any good referrals for trainers? We prefer to go on word-of-mouth rather than self-made proclamations. :laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I know it's far from you but I really really love Dog Training Austin | Austin Doggy Day Care | Dog boarding TX in Pflugerville. That's who we used when I lived in Austin.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the referral!! Austin traffic is horrible, so that makes for a LOOOOONG drive from Oak Hill.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I know. I hesitated to even mention them because I know that's all the way across town from you, but I did have a great experience there.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

DukeTxDad said:


> Anyone out there in the Austin, Texas area have any good referrals for trainers? We prefer to go on word-of-mouth rather than self-made proclamations. :laugh:


Check out the accomplishments section. No self-made proclamations needed when you are this good!
Dog Training, Canine Headquarters, Austin, Texas, TX


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh wow, that's the Kroyer's place. I'd check it out.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Dave Kroyer is awesome! I talked to him numerous times last spring when I was trying to find a good club in the Dallas area to see if I had any interest in schutzhund. My trainer friends on the east coast couldn't recommend a club in my area but they did recommend Dave. 

He was the nicest guy and very informative and was willing to take the time to talk with me several times (could have been because he knew my trainer friend that recommended him). He is 3 hours from me so we talked about me going down there twice a month for training since he couldn't recommend the clubs in my area and said it's better to do no training then end up at a bad club. He was willing to arrange special circumstances because of the distance. After a couple of local club vists I decided schutzhund wasn't something I wanted to do but I would use Dave in a heartbeat for that or any other training. Great guy! You are very lucky to be in the Austin area to have several choices on your training endeavors.

You just missed a couple of seminars he had in Hutto. I think he is in Nebraska in April. PM if you want his personal contact information.


----------

